# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 23.01 Released - 14th June 2019

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - Version : 23.01*   *Release Notes:*    *Samsung*  *[Added] - With FRP ON , Oem ON*   *> - 1. Reset Screen Locks - Without data Loss**> - 2. Reset FRP**> - 3. Remove MDM**> - 4. Remove Samsung Account**> - 5. Remove RMM*  *Supported Models :*  *- SM-A320F U3 RF2 8.0.0**- SM-A320F U4 RL1 8.0.0**- SM-A810F U2 RL1 8.0.0**- SM-C5000ZCU1 RA3 7.0**- SM-C5000ZHU1 RA1 7.0**- SM-C5010ZHU1 RC1 7.0* *- SM-C7000ZCU2 RB1 7.0**- SM-C7000ZHU2 RB1 7.0**- SM-C7000ZHU3 RG1 7.0**- SM-C7010ZHU1 RC1 7.0**- SM-C7010ZHU2 RL1 8.0.0**- SM-C7100ZCU1 QI2 7.1.1**- SM-C7100ZHU1 QI4 7.1.1**- SM-C7108ZMU1 QJ4 7.1.1**- SM-G610F DD U1 RL3 8.1.0**- SM-G610F XX U1 RC1 7.0**- SM-G610F XX U1 RL3 8.1.0* *- SM-G610M U1 RC1 7.0**- SM-G610M U1 RD2 7.0**- SM-G611F U1 RD3 7.1.1**- SM-G611F U1 RJ2 8.0.0* *- SM-J530F U2 RC3 7.0**- SM-J530F U3 RK1 8.1.0* *- SM-J530Y U3 RD1 7.0**- SM-J701F U4 RC4 7.0**- SM-J701F U6 RL2 8.1.0**- SM-J710F U5 RE5 7.0**- SM-J710F U5 RK3 8.1.0**- SM-J730F U2 RD1 7.0**- SM-J730F U3 RL1 8.1.0**- SM-J730K U2 RD1 7.0* *More and More Models will be added in future Updates*  *[Added] - LG Kdz to RawProgramm XML Convertor QFil Supported* *
Updated Qualcomm Loaders Database  Now Many Models will be done by Auto Detect Device Method. 
Added Skin Changer, Now you can Change Skin of Tool of your Choice.*     *WARNING : IMEI                      Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI   Repair    is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original   IMEI  Written   in    Phone       Back .* *                       We are not responsible for any Problem caused by        mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible   for      any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this  Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.    * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*       *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_SM-J730F Reset Screen Locks FRP : ON & OEM ON By UAT _

----------


## رسيم

مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## adelmovis

مشكووووور بارك الله فيكم

----------


## yasir434

let me check

----------

